# Increase space



## kfarmer (Nov 30, 2009)

Okay so this was a issue I've been stuck with, I have a server that has the following as a partition space size;


```
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/da0s1a    989M    773M    137M    85%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/da0s1e    339G    100G    212G    32%    /home
/dev/da0s1d    496M    692K    455M     0%    /tmp
/dev/da0s1f    332G    6.2G    299G     2%    /usr
```

My problem is the / space is running out.  I was hoping to upgrade to freebsd 8.0 but I don't think it will be possible with the space being so small.  Is there anyway for me to increase space by taking space from /usr?  Yeah it's been a sore now because the server is on production and I would hate to redo it.  I was hoping that diskpart in the future would have something to help out but it appears ufs is pretty killer.

Thoughts?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 30, 2009)

Have you been running an 8.0 BETA / RC before? If so, your /boot/kernel directory (or directories) may be full of debugging symbol files.

If that's not the case, check your / partition for .core files and delete those. A / partition of 1 GB should really be enough.


----------



## kfarmer (Nov 30, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Have you been running an 8.0 BETA / RC before? If so, your /boot/kernel directory (or directories) may be full of debugging symbol files.
> 
> If that's not the case, check your / partition for .core files and delete those. A / partition of 1 GB should really be enough.



Actually the server is on  


```
6.2-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 6.2-RELEASE-p7 #5: Tue Oct 23 09:42:55 EDT 2007     kfarmer@someland.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/FATL  amd64
```

I'll have a go at it, I suppose if I back it up first I should be okay.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm not sure how well a straight 6.2-REL -> 8.0-REL upgrade is supported. You might want to try the 6.2-REL -> 6.4-REL -> (7.0-REL ->) 7.2-REL -> 8.0 REL upgrade route to make sure you have everything. Or start with a brand new install and restore backups. You'll need to reinstall all of your ports anyway.


----------



## kfarmer (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah, we'll see how it goes, if all else fails then a fresh install should work.  Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2009)

You could try to move /var to it's own filesystem.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 30, 2009)

Ah, good one. Didn't even notice it was missing. So you're probably looking at a healthy-sized /var/log. If you can't manage to put it on its own mountpoint, drop to single-user mode, mount /usr in rw mode, move /var to /usr/var and symlink them. That should leave ample space in /. Having a separate /var partition would be better, and having a separate /var/log even more so.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 30, 2009)

About /var, clean out .1, .2, etc in
/var/account if they exist... it might
help.


----------



## fronclynne (Nov 30, 2009)

I would suggest backing /etc and /var up to home and repartitioning if possible.  Buy a cheap USB thumb drive, install 8.0 to that and work from there.


----------



## aragon (Nov 30, 2009)

Yikes.  As suggested, you really need a /var filesystem.


----------

